# Need help sounding like an "NF" for med school application. Help a brother out!



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Need help sounding like an "NF" for med school application. Help a brother out!*

Suggestions as to how to sound like a potential doctor would be much appreciated. I have no problem with answers being total BS (just nothing too ridiculous, y'know). Aiming for 100-150 words answers for each.

(The NF thing isn't really necessary.)

Reason as to why I haven't done it myself is a mixture of I can't be bothered and I have zero motivation for this.

*Life experiences*

1.	Where were you born? Where did you attend primary school(s)? Where did you attend secondary school(s)?

2.	Which are (or were) your two favourite and your two least favoured subjects in your final year at school or in your most recent university studies?

3.	What work experience, paid work or voluntary work did you undertake while at school and/or at university?

4.	Have you studied at University, TAFE or College, since leaving school? If so, what courses and where? Have you done any work since leaving school?
N/A

5.	Tell us about your interests, hobbies or sports. Any special achievements in these areas? What languages, other than English, do you speak fluently and in what settings? 

*Personal motivation*

1.	What are your main reasons for wanting to study Medicine and why would you like to undertake Medicine at UNSW?	

2.	What personal characteristics do you think doctors should have?	

3.	For you, which two of these characteristics are the most important, and why?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

atomisedmonk said:


> 1.	Where were you born? Where did you attend primary school(s)? Where did you attend secondary school(s)?


Tell em you were born in Soviet Russia and you attended some Russian school.



> 2.	Which are (or were) your two favourite and your two least favoured subjects in your final year at school or in your most recent university studies?


History studies, and then talk about how great the Soviet Union was. Your other favorite subject was culinary arts.



> 3.	What work experience, paid work or voluntary work did you undertake while at school and/or at university?


Tell them that you turned to crime, working with the Russian mafia. This will make them scared not to accept you.



> 4.	Have you studied at University, TAFE or College, since leaving school? If so, what courses and where? Have you done any work since leaving school?


Again, Russian mafia. But don't pick something like human trafficking, that's just creepy. You need something more badass, like hitman, torture specialist, or drug dealer.



> 5.	Tell us about your interests, hobbies or sports. Any special achievements in these areas? What languages, other than English, do you speak fluently and in what settings?


You play rugby but you got kicked off the team for being too violent.



> 1.	What are your main reasons for wanting to study Medicine and why would you like to undertake Medicine at UNSW?


The only appropriate answer is: "To increase my killing power."



> 2.	What personal characteristics do you think doctors should have?


Violent. Pervy. Unsympathetic. Willing to connect three people surgically to form a "Human Centipede." If they don't accept you, THEY WILL BE THE MIDDLE PIECE.



> 3.	For you, which two of these characteristics are the most important, and why?


Violent and Human Centipede. You need to be active as a doctor, you can't just sit with your thumbs up your ass handing out ritalin to kids, you need to be out there, knocking people out and turning them into human centipedes.


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

timeless said:


> Tell em you were born in Soviet Russia and you attended some Russian school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why Russian mafia? Yakuza is the way to go. :mellow:


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

come on man just answer those yourself, I'm sure you're capable


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Can't be fucked man.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

atomisedmonk said:


> Can't be fucked man.


Then med school itself will absolutely slaughter you. :crazy:


----------

